# Where to get carbon fiber?



## bushwacked (Sep 20, 2016)

I am on the solar composites website that seems to be very highly recommended, but am not sure on what I should be getting .. 

http://composites.sollerpaddles.com,carbon-fiber,carbon,fiber,sleeve,fabric

I think this first section is what I want and I should be getting the .5" as most people said it would fit almost anything.

I was also trying to find the glow in the dark stuff but have no idea what is is called ... 

Thanks!


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 20, 2016)

Keep scrolling down the page for the glow in the dark stuff. You want the light weight carbon fiber. 1/2" is all that is needed.


----------



## Sappheiros (Sep 20, 2016)

Be very careful with the stuff.  When in products already coated, it can be quite safe, but it can be dangerous when "raw."


----------



## bushwacked (Sep 20, 2016)

Sappheiros said:


> Be very careful with the stuff.  When in products already coated, it can be quite safe, but it can be dangerous when "raw."



not sure what you mean ??


----------



## bushwacked (Sep 20, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Keep scrolling down the page for the glow in the dark stuff. You want the light weight carbon fiber. 1/2" is all that is needed.



Got it thanks! Also all of the colors pop an error when I try to select them on the .5" saying color I chose is not available in carbon sleeves ... is that normal?

Also on the drop down list (The one I can find) it has .5" .. .but does not specify if lightweight. it only starts saying that on things bigger than 1". Can I assume everything is lightweight until then?


----------



## Sappheiros (Sep 20, 2016)

bushwacked said:


> Sappheiros said:
> 
> 
> > Be very careful with the stuff.  When in products already coated, it can be quite safe, but it can be dangerous when "raw."
> ...





> Prevention of hazards to human body
> Being presented that Carbon Fiber yarn is "tough", peoples sometime try to tear off the yarn to make sure of that. Rather often, fingers or palms, instead of the yarn, are damaged. Please be warned that it is a hazardous challenge.
> 
> Sticking to skins
> ...


 - Link

I've been warned of the hazards of working with in the past, so I just wanted to pass on the information.  Breathing it in... Handling, the works.


----------



## eharri446 (Sep 20, 2016)

Change your selection to Fiberglass .5 Light and then select your glow in the dark color. 

Those colors are only available in fiberglass sleeves.


----------



## longbeard (Sep 20, 2016)

It's easier to just call them and explain what you want and what your doing with it. They know what we as blank makers want and what size.



Harry


----------

